# Calcul pour le mois



## Lenou76 (5 Septembre 2022)

*bonjour 
J ai fait une mensualisation, j ai commencé l adaptation le 29 août au 31 août, salaire 694 net je fais 45.75  donc je fais 183 h par mois par semaine comment dois je calculé le salaire du mois août, je suis perdue 
merci pour l aide *


----------



## booboo (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour , il faut faire le calcul défini par la cours de cassation.


----------



## mamytata (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, vous faites :

salaire mensuel / nbr d'heures de travail potentielles dans le mois

cela vous donne un taux que vous multipliez par le nbr d'heures non faites dans le mois.

Même si vous avez commençé en fin de mois, on prend tout le mois.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Et surtout, on prend les taux horaires en brut, le salaire en brut. Surtout dans votre cas où il y a des HS, dont le net est différent des heures normales.


----------



## Lenou76 (5 Septembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Vous trouverez sur le forum pleins d'exemples de calcul de déduction de salaire que l'on appelle (CCC) calcul de la cour de cassation


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Septembre 2022)

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE.
Question mille fois posée, je pense !!!!!   

Lorsque l'on parle d'année complète on est sur 52 semaines pour le contrat donc 5semaines de congés idem que les PE.  Dans le calcul je comprends que les CP sont intégrés dans la mensualisation donc à la prise de ceux-ci, il n'y a pas de plus à payer, et le salaire de base est tous les mois pareils c'est le but de la mensualisation.........êtes-vous d'accord, alors pourquoi dit-on que les CP ne doivent pas être mensualisés ???????
Je n'ai que des contrats en année incomplète, mais ce matin une maman me parle de mes CP et elle évoque ce sujet je pense qu'elle confond avec les 10% QUI SONT INTERDIT mais c'est vrai que cela puisse être contradictoire dans l'interprêtation.
 Comment l'expliquez-vous à vos PE VOUS TOUTES


----------



## assmatzam (6 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Non les CP en année complète ne sont pas inclus dans la mensualisation 

Le salaire est maintenu lors de la prise à hauteur des acquis


----------



## assmatzam (6 Septembre 2022)

Par exemple 
Début de contrat le 1er septembre 2021
Lam prend 4 semaines en août et 1 semaine en avril chaque année 

Le contrat est sur 52 semaines 
45 semaines travaillées et 5 semaines de congés 

En août 2021, ses 4 semaines seront déduites de son salaire car non acquis 
En avril 2022 sa 5ème semaine sera également déduite de son salaire car non acquis 

Le 31 mai 2022 elle fait le point sur les CP acquis entre septembre 2021 et le 31 mai 2022 
On va dire qu'elle a acquis 24  jours ouvrables soit 4 semaines de cp 

En août 2022 son salaire est maintenu car les 4 semaines sont acquises 

En avril 2023 sa 5 ème semaine sera déduite car non acquise 

Et rebelottexau 31 mai 2023 elle refait le point 
Elle a acquis 30 jours ouvrables soit 5 semaines 
Ces 5 semaines seront maintenues en salaire car ce seront des cp acquis 

Comprenez vous mieux le principe ????


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Septembre 2022)

VOTRE EXPLICATION EST TRES CLAIRE MERCI BEAUCOUP POUR LE RETOUR


----------



## Couleurcafe (6 Septembre 2022)

Le contrat est sur 52 semaines
45 semaines travaillées et 5 semaines de congés
Plutôt   47 semaines travaillées et 5 semaines de congés


----------



## assmatzam (6 Septembre 2022)

Oui erreur de frappe


----------

